# NMG Urban Balcony Garden Update



## TheXGrasshopper (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys/gals. Here's my blog post/video on my 12 week update of my Balcony Garden over @ NoMoreGrasshoppers. Just wanted to share how the garden is doing and I have a question for you experienced gardeners out there.

Something is eating the stems/leaves off of my pepper plants. No holes in the leaves, no bug/worms around that i've been able to find. Can anyone tell me what may be picking them off? Whatever it is is eating the blossoms too. I'm thinking bird or squirrel. Anyone else's thoughts? What can I do if its birds or squirrels?

Thanks! Let me know what you think of the post!

Scott


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheXGrasshopper said:


> Hey guys/gals. Here's my blog post/video on my 12 week update of my Balcony Garden over @ NoMoreGrasshoppers. Just wanted to share how the garden is doing and I have a question for you experienced gardeners out there.
> 
> Something is eating the stems/leaves off of my pepper plants. No holes in the leaves, no bug/worms around that i've been able to find. Can anyone tell me what may be picking them off? Whatever it is is eating the blossoms too. I'm thinking bird or squirrel. Anyone else's thoughts? What can I do if its birds or squirrels?
> 
> ...


 Just bumping you up.

I can't pull up pages on most sites now'slow dialup'.

Far as stems being eaten,looks like rabits to me.but I'm not sure.


----------



## TheXGrasshopper (May 29, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Just bumping you up.
> 
> I can't pull up pages on most sites now'slow dialup'.
> 
> Far as stems being eaten,looks like rabits to me.but I'm not sure.


Thanks for the bump 

They'd have to be flying rabbits... as I'm on the second floor lol. But...its not out of the realm of possibility . Can't prove it wasn't.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

something is stripping the leaves off of my cayenne peppers. totally killed all three. didn't tough the jalepeno or the habanero.
I'm thinking the red ants I've been seeing are doing it.

Maybe some birds are stripping your plants. Have tried placing a cage of chicken wire around them? That might stop it if it's birds


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess it could be a squirrel but to me it looked more broken than something is eating. Then again I guess a squirrel could break it off and then eat it?

Sorry I no help ... :ghost: You will have to let us know if you find out ...


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I had the same problem. Found out it was mice.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

This is also the year of the cicadas. They are here in droves, so its a possible explanation. Get a couple of cloves of garlic and put them on about a qt of water and grind it all up together. Let it sit overnight. Add one drop and soap.. dishwashing liquid is fine... and stir gently. Strain theis through a cheesecloth or a strainer. Put the liquid in a small spray bottle and spray your plants with it. Most bugs and critters don't like garlic and willnot partake of the feast. The drop of soap is just a surfactant to keep it on the leaves longer.


----------

